# Fog Light Switch



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

Ok, i gotta 98 200sx se, and it didnt come with stock fog lights, but of course i still have the switch on the turn signal thing to turn them on and off. Since i put in after market fog lights and have a switch for them already i figured since i'm gettin underbody neons for my car i could use the switch for them. I was wondering where and what i would have to do to tap the neons to turn on when i switched that fog light switch on the turn signal bar....if u could supply pictures of what your talking about, that'd be ezer for me to understand, but whatever i can get in help i'll take.

Also can anyone tell me what would get the pin strip of quick and ez without scratching the paint...i've been tryin to use my finger nail, but it would take FOREVER (Goo Gone didnt work, tryed it, stuck on to hard for that stuff)


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

^ Bad idea dude!
That fog switch on the tree is set to only allow the fog lights ON after the headlights turn on. This means you could only use your neon’s with the headlights on.

I personally don't like the fog light switch. I would like to have stock fog light capability with the parking lights on. 

Oh well.

Like anything I'm sure the setup can be rigged to work whatever and however you want, but that’s gunna take some work.

good luck


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

Damn, i was afraid of that, i just noticed it had an OFF/ON, anyone know if/how i can use it as just an on/off switch and by pass the fact of needing to have the headlights on?.....i just hate to waste a switch lol.........or anyone know of some good places to put a little neon switch? Lemme get some picture or something of what some of you people have done....


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

As for making it purely a switch I do not know. However, it can be easily modded to allow fogs on with only the parking lamps. Might work better for the neon since you wouldn't have to have the headlights on. It was discussed here a couple months ago and there is also a write up on SE-R.net. It involves redirecting the fog light relay signal from the headlights to the corner lamps. Working with relays means low voltage so you don't have the chance of burning things up. The info is readily out there.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

Sweet, if anyone can find me that info, of course i'm going to search, but if anyone comes across it and can help me out? If it turns out to be more of a hazzle, i'll just have to add another switch. Or how bout this, a while back i hit a guard rail, it cracked my radiator (which i replaced) and i believe jacked up my A/C so i was wondering, would it be possible to relay the button thats used for the A/C (that little blue one) to use for my neons? Also, anyone got info on removing A/C junk from the engine, it just sits there and i never use it (cuz it is broke) so i guess removing it would lighten engine.....etc

Where does everyone else have there neon switches, i need some ideas......


----------



## japin (Mar 10, 2004)

This would most likely be a very easy mod to do but it would require you to disassemble the arm with the head light switch on it.

I would say after you open it up figure out how the switch actually works. When you turn the dial for the headlamp turn on it either tells the fog lamps to turn on electronically (through a relay most likely) or mechanically through a switch. If it works through the relay, trace the wire and cut it short before it and use that as your on/off switch.

If it uses a switch to do it, however, you need to figure out a way to rig it so the fog lamp switch will think the head lights are on at all times (maybe a dab of superglue would do it?)


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

As of now i really dont know how the fog lamps work becuz my 200sx came with none, all i know is there is an on/off switch for them on the turn signal arm.....Would it be ezer just to relay that switch that turns the A/C on (that little blue one) to turn on the neons? I could try that way since i wana try to take out my A/C cuz i think it is broke anywayz..(anyone know how to remove it BTW?) Or anyone know of some other good spots for neon switches?


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

No idea on the AC switch but that is a good idea. The fog lights do run off of a relay so it would be very easy to steal the relay run. Don't know if speedricer will have the relay since the fogs weren't there. It would be in the relay box under the hood. Owers manual should show which relays are what.


----------



## japin (Mar 10, 2004)

sfhellwig said:


> No idea on the AC switch but that is a good idea. The fog lights do run off of a relay so it would be very easy to steal the relay run. Don't know if speedricer will have the relay since the fogs weren't there. It would be in the relay box under the hood. Owers manual should show which relays are what.


exactly what i was thinking but i dont own one so i cant say. if there is no relay in place he will either have to tap into the harness for the wires or there may be wires running into relay box with no relay in place.

Good luck!


----------



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

speedricer said:


> Ok, i gotta 98 200sx se, and it didnt come with stock fog lights, but of course i still have the switch on the turn signal thing to turn them on and off. Since i put in after market fog lights and have a switch for them already i figured since i'm gettin underbody neons for my car i could use the switch for them. I was wondering where and what i would have to do to tap the neons to turn on when i switched that fog light switch on the turn signal bar....if u could supply pictures of what your talking about, that'd be ezer for me to understand, but whatever i can get in help i'll take.
> 
> Also can anyone tell me what would get the pin strip of quick and ez without scratching the paint...i've been tryin to use my finger nail, but it would take FOREVER (Goo Gone didnt work, tryed it, stuck on to hard for that stuff)


Goo Gone does work to get the pin strips off the car, but first you need to get the top layer of the pin strips off because it is a vinal and the goo gone will not break that down. You can get the top layer of the pin strips off using a plastic scraper, just make sure that it has smooth edges or it can scratch paint, try using a plastic ice scraper. Once you get the top layer off you can use the goo gone to get the glue off that is left, it may take about 1-2 hours to get done one side depending on how old and the condition of the pin striping. I had to do this same thing on my car, oh and when using the goo gone use a cotton cloth because paper towels will scratch the paint.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

sfhellwig said:


> As for making it purely a switch I do not know. However, it can be easily modded to allow fogs on with only the parking lamps. Might work better for the neon since you wouldn't have to have the headlights on. It was discussed here a couple months ago and there is also a write up on SE-R.net. It involves redirecting the fog light relay signal from the headlights to the corner lamps. Working with relays means low voltage so you don't have the chance of burning things up. The info is readily out there.



Ha-ha!! Found it!:thumbup: 

http://www.se-r.net/electrical/fog_light_mod.html

This looks like a great mod. I definitely plan to give it a try soon.

Taking this into consideration I do believe with the fog lamp relay installed you could rig your neon lights to the fog on/off switch. The questionable part is finding a small current (similar to the remote turn on in a stereo system) that’s present under your predetermined circumstances. See if you want the neon’s ON while the engine is OFF, this would require a small signal current to be active, but you don't want the neon’s ON when the key it out of the ignition. 

So... what line carries current while the keys in the ignition but you don't need the engine started? 
Yep, you'd need to tap the ACC line. So now when you turn the ignition key to accessories... your neon switch (the fogs switch) can be activated at your disposal, ON or OFF.
Get it? 

Don't ask me which exact ACC line to tap cuz thats another matter.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

whats this fog-light switch (even though you don't have fogs) you're talking about? my b-14 doesn't have anything special like that (atleast i'm pretty sure it doesn't) 
:showpics:


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

Well i have 1998 200sx SE and if you look on the turn signal bar thing theres a little switch you can turn forward (on) and backward (off) for the fog lights. Mine came with no stock fogs, so that switch is useless for me...


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

Do like I did and put the smallest rocker switch you can find in the small panel under your parking brake handle. It has the capicity to hold 2-3 switches, depending on your needs. If you still need help w/pinstripes, use a bondo applicator. It works great becuase it forms to the contour of the car and scratching is minimized. Goodluck.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

I got the pin stripe off a on Sunday cuz it was SO HOT AND SUNNY here which i learned is the BEST way. The side of my car was so hot, which made the stripe loose and i just pulled it off with my fingers almost in one big peice lol.

Is the small panel your talkin about that little plastic piece in the center of the center console you remove to take those to screws out?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

You should just buy the fogs, IMHO. 

If all the wiring is there and all you needed was the relay and the fogs and maybe a fuse, then I'd just buy the fogs. 
They look good and make function of your original equipment.
Would make a great project too.

Buy the OEM fogs.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

*Correct*



speedricer said:


> Is the small panel your talkin about that little plastic piece in the center of the center console you remove to take those to screws out?



Yeah, that's it.


----------

